# How many EMTs to Change a Light Bulb?



## Foxbat (Oct 15, 2008)

Q: How many EMT-Bs are needed to change a light bulb?
A: None, it’s an ALS procedure.

Q: How many EMT-Ps are needed to change a light bulb?
A: Four. One drives, one looks into the protocols book, one asks medical command for permission, and one changes the light bulb.

Q: How many EMT-Is are needed to change a light bulb?
A: In Alabama – one; in Alaska – one; in Arizona – two, if both of them have taken a con-ed class on changing light bulbs; in Arkansas EMT-Is can’t change light bulbs, but there is a rumor it’s going to change next year; In California – just one, but medical command has to be contacted; in Colorado – two; In Connecticut, they can only assist with changing light bulbs; in Delaware, it is up to their medical director…

Q: How many EMS instructors are needed to change a light bulb?
A: It doesn’t matter; we don’t have time to cover it in our class.

Q: How many old EMS instructors are needed to change a light bulb?
A: I can do it alone, but those new guys won’t do it even if ten of them are going to show up. Today’s classes are a joke. When I was younger, everybody could change a light bulb in two seconds with their eyes closed. And then our EMS system became what it is now. What a mess.

Q: How many career firefighters are needed to change a light bulb?
A: None. IAFF does not allow career firefighters to change light bulbs.

Q: How many volunteer firefighters are needed to change a light bulb?
A: Two, because only two will show up.

Q: How many old firefighters are needed to change a light bulb?
A: Change?

Q: How many fire instructors are needed to change a light bulb?
A: NFPA requires a minimum of two. Anything less is unsafe and has no place in today’s fire service.

Q: How many fire evaluators are needed to change a light bulb?
A: Four. One to lock out/tag out the switch, one to heel the chair, one to screw in the bulb, one for back up. Did you check for gasket when changing bulb? Were all tasks completed in a safe manner? “No” indicates automatic failure.

Q: How many whackers are needed to change a light bulb?
A: Am I allowed to put a red one? Does it have to be just one bulb? What kind, halogen or LED?


----------



## mikie (Oct 15, 2008)

lol where did you find this?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 25, 2008)

*HA! Thanks!*

10characters


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

haha, thank you for the morning laugh. lol


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*=]*

wow this is so true ... thats awesome =] :excl:


----------



## Buzz (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually figured this out the other day...

Took 1 medic, 1 specialist, and two basics all working together...


----------



## mikie (Nov 13, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Actually figured this out the other day...
> 
> Took 1 medic, 1 specialist, and two basics all working together...



Get those lightbulbs to work?


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> Q: How many volunteer firefighters are needed to change a light bulb?
> A: Two, because only two will show up.



At my V.F.D. 75% of the department shows up with an engine, a rescue, and pov's then we make the juniors change the light bulb. 

I am exaggerating a little bit, it depends on how big the light bulb is


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha thanks for the laugh!


----------



## AMRmedic10 (Jan 12, 2009)

HaHaHa... that was pretty good!


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol. There was a post similar to this one a different website. I laughed just as much then as i did now.


----------

